# White Spikes?



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

My betta has white spikes or spurs one on each ventral fin. has anyone encountered this before and should i be worried? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

white spikes?? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

Ill try get some pictures if not ill illustrate on a anatomy picture where they are.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Alright


----------



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

Alright i managed to get a passable picture sorry about the seize and quality its from my mobile, The first picture is my actual fish and the second is a picture i found online that looks like my fish i illustrated where they are, slightly exaggerated.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Ive never seen that. I'm not sure what that could be.. Is it fuzzy?
Hows he acting?


----------



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

There not fuzzy at all from what i can see, I would say there bone spurs but they dont have bone in there fins do they? He is acting normally keeps adding to his bubblenest follows me around everywhere. All indications that he is fine from what I have observed.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Well...thats odd. Yeah they dont have bones in their fins. Well, I would add aquarium salt or give him a salt bath just in case. And I would watch him for a few days to make sure if hes okay, until someone can figure out/tell you what it is.


----------



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for that, With the aquarium salt do i dissolve it and then add it into his tank with him in there or should i take him out put it in and then place him back in? As i think salt baths are different as well.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, what do for mine is:
Put him in a one gallon bowl/tupperware thingy after I put a little bit of aquarium salt in there. read the box for the required amount.
Meanwhile, I clean his tank throughly. Exspecially if hes sick to kill anything in there. After its clean and filled up, dissolve salt and put it in the tank and then add him in there.


----------



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah i see so while he is in the bowl it acclimatises him to the salt and then it isnt such a big shock for him when he goes back to his tank. Thanks ill definitely try this.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Its also a higher concentration of salt for a short period of time to kill anything and help him heal. Salts also good for their gills I think.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Could it be coloring?


----------



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok Thanks for the help SummerOj, Its definitely projections coming out of his fins They are red and then these projections are pure white without any other colours.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

It could still be coloring and deformity. My betta has "curls" on both his top fin and his ventral fins, and one is white, but it's always been white. How long have you had the fish?


----------



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah i see thanks , Ive had him about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

One of mine has the same thing... it's almost like his ventral fins are growing longer, but the back part of his fin stays the same length and creates a bent part at the end (I think of it as feet). Mine have aquarium salt in with them and they are in a divided 20 gal, so have 5 gals to themselves. Not really sure what it is, but hasn't affected my guy one bit.


----------



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes thats exactly what they look like now that i think of it haha , Or also like claws but he seems fine maybe its just a genetic thing.


----------

